# Presidents Week 2009?



## Dori (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm not sure where to ask this, so I'll try here.  When is President's Week for 2009?  I want to start a search in the near future for Florida, and I try to get that week booked first.  Thanks.

Dori


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 6, 2008)

Presidents Day is always the third Monday in February.  Thus, Presidents Week is the week that contains the third Monday in February.


----------



## london (Jan 6, 2008)

*Presidents Day 2009*

For 2009 it is Monday Feb 16th.


----------



## Dori (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks!  That will help me to plan for next year!

Dori


----------



## BarCol (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Dori - that means that Presidents Day will always coincide with Dalton McGuinty's new Ontario Family Day - which is the 3rd Monday in February, I think...how convenient.....as we can all compete for that week....


----------



## Dave M (Jan 7, 2008)

Bookmark this link for future holidays for any year through 2020.


----------



## ginnylbs (Jan 8, 2008)

*Thnks Dave - this Holiday calendar will help a lot*



Dave M said:


> Bookmark this link for future holidays for any year through 2020.




Dave-thanks, you are always so helpful with hints.


----------



## Dori (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the valuable info.  I always try to book this week first.  Now that we are retired, (eat your heart out Barb! LOL) we spend the month of February down south.  We love being away from the cold weather.

Three and a half weeks and counting!

Dori


----------

